# letter size



## Gil. (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm looking to buy the 1212 milescraft jig and need to go to size 3/4" in letters. 
with a 1/4" V bit, stright letters 
thanks
Gil.


----------



## Gil. (Mar 13, 2011)

what is the smallest template the I can get for this size?????


----------

